# Objektgröße an Seitengröße anpassen



## regurge (5. Dezember 2011)

geht das?
Ich habe z.B. mehrere Objekte und möchte diese an die Seitengröße ändern ob sich dabei die Objektgröße bzw. die Seitengröße ändert ist mir egal.

Im Grunde suche ich die Option welche in Photoshop "zuschneiden" heißt, halt nur in Corel - leider finde ich nichts :/


----------

